# Kann GCC nicht emergen!? (~ solved / not sure...)

## gt_amd64

ich will eigentlich mit

# emerge --update --world --deep

mein system aktualisieren, aber dabei bleibt emerge immer bei gcc haengen

```

# emerge -p -v gcc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3  -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -debug +fortran -gcj -gtk -hardened +multilib -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -objc-static (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4  -debug +nls 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```

#emerge gcc

...

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.3/work/build/gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.3/work/build/gcc/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include  -m32

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

See `config.log' for more details.

make: *** [configure-target-libstdc++-v3] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3 failed.

!!! Function gcc_do_make, Line 1297, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

leider existieren mehrere gcc - config.log's und die sagen mir ehrlich gesagt nichts )-:

was kann ich tun?Last edited by gt_amd64 on Tue Jan 04, 2005 4:23 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## ian!

 *gt_amd64 wrote:*   

> was kann ich tun?

 

emerge --info posten.

----------

## gt_amd64

oki, here it is

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51-r3 (default-linux/amd64/2004.3, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040605-r0, 2.6.10 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10 x86_64 4

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.6-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt divx4linux dvb dvd dvdr exif f77 fam flac fortran gdbm gif gpm icq imlib ipv6 jp2 jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff mad mikmod motif mpeg multilib mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pampcmcia pcre pdflib perl php png python qt readline sdl slang socks5 spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales xine xml xml2 xmms xpm xrandr xv zlib linguas_de linguas_en"

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

gugst du hier

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1915207&highlight=#1915207

----------

## gt_amd64

danke, hat funktioniert!

aber ich habe dabei bedenken, ob das so gut ist - keine lust mir mein system zu zerschiessen...

 ist die sandbox damit jetzt bei mir permanent deaktiviert? wenn ja, geht eventuell ein re-emergen von gcc mit --newuse ??? (koennte das das problem endgueltig fixen oder wuerde dann wieder exakt das selbe problem auftreten wie vorher? oder muss man einfach hoffen, dass das beim naechsten gcc release gefixed ist???)

----------

## ian!

 *gt_amd64 wrote:*   

> aber ich habe dabei bedenken, ob das so gut ist - keine lust mir mein system zu zerschiessen...

 

'Gut' ist FEATURES="-Sandbox" in keinem Fall. Ich bezweifle auch stark, daß dies mit dem Problem zu tun hatte.

 *gt_amd64 wrote:*   

> ist die sandbox damit jetzt bei mir permanent deaktiviert?

 

Nein. Das wird über die make.conf gesteuert. Vergewissere dich mit einem emerge --info.

 *gt_amd64 wrote:*   

> (koennte das das problem endgueltig fixen oder wuerde dann wieder exakt das selbe problem auftreten wie vorher? oder muss man einfach hoffen, dass das beim naechsten gcc release gefixed ist???)

 

Das eigentliche Problem ist mir nicht ganz klar und kann es auch nicht reproduzieren (mangels amd64).

----------

## amne

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> gugst du hier
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1915207&highlight=#1915207

 

Und guckst du auch ein Post darüber:

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1908241#1908241

Sandbox abschalten macht nicht Sinn, falls die Sandbox Ärger macht ist ein Bugreport fällig damit das Problem gelöst werden kann.

----------

## gt_amd64

nun, zumindest hat die loesung "funktioniert" und das updaten meines systems laeuft bisher auch problemlos - bin gerade bei (27 of 30) ... - ansonsten koennte es ja eigentlich nurnoch an den use flags liegen...

was mir aufgefallen ist, ist die identische zeile, be der abgebrochen wird...

```

!!! Function gcc_do_make, Line 1297, Exitcode 2

```

vielleicht kann da ja mal jemand nachschauen, der sich damit auskennt!? mir persoenlich fehlen jedenfalls (noch) die (linux)-kenntnisse, um einen qualifizierten bugreport zu erstellen...

merkwuerdig isses aber schon... was weiterhin identisch mit flammenflitzer bei mir ist, ist das ich ebenfalls vor ein paar tagen(?)  aufgefordert wurde das profil zu aktualisieren (bin exakt so vorgegangen wie flammenflitzer - so stand das auch in der konsole) - vielleicht haengt es ja auch damit zusammen - wie gesagt: ka

----------

## Earthwings

 *gt_amd64 wrote:*   

> nun, zumindest hat die loesung "funktioniert" und das updaten meines systems laeuft bisher auch problemlos - bin gerade bei (27 of 30) ... - ansonsten koennte es ja eigentlich nurnoch an den use flags liegen...

 

Genau, die USE Flags dürften es hier bewirken: 

```
# euse -i multilib

global use flags (searching: multilib)

************************************************************

[-    ] multilib - On 64bit systems, if you want to be able to compile 32bit and 64bit binaries
```

Die Sandbox verhindert, dass emerge während des Kompilierens/Installierens auf irgendeine Datei im System (ausgenommen /var/tmp/portage/...) zugreift. Nur dann kann später sauber deinstalliert werden. In diesem Fall ist FEATURES=-sandbox wirkungslos (zum Glück) und von daher auch überflüssig.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   gugst du hier
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1915207&highlight=#1915207 
> 
> Und guckst du auch ein Post darüber:
> ...

 

Wen ich mich recht entsinne habe ich unter den Bugs nachgesehen und dort die Lösung gefunden.

Und guckst du auch da

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75236

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=72379

Und bist Du fertig mit gugen, dann freu Dich, daß es läuft.

 :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Stimmt, Ausnahmen bestätigen auch hier die Regel. Dies ist einer der seltenen Fälle, wo ein Abschalten der Sandbox ausnahmsweise Sinn macht und wirklich zur Lösung des Problems beiträgt. Wenn ein Developer in einem Bugreport meint, man solle dies und das machen kann man ihm auch getrost vertrauen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

